

Our Unlimited Vacation Policy - eatenbyagrue
http://www.hiringthing.com/2013/01/14/template-for-an-unlimited-vacation-policy.html

======
amosson
Those in CA thinking about implementing such a policy will need to be careful.
IANAL, but having been CFO of two CA start ups now, you will need to give CA
employees at least 1 day per month worked that will need to be paid upon
termination. You can cap the amount of accrued vacation a 10 or more days, but
once they've earned a day they can never loose it.

------
andymoe
We just switched to this kind of unlimited PTO policy here at VMware. It
remains to be seen how it works out but I'm optimistic.

